# Old School Favorite, Snot Rock Poboy



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

I make a mean remoulade sauce to go on these and we both love them but don't eat them a whole lot because of all the fried food thing. We do them classic New Orleans with tomato lettuce and pickle and a side of kicked up cajun potato salad. Life could be worse............


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

That looks great!


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks they is purty good!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Where'd you get that bread? I'm from New Orleans and am constantly pissed off at places advertising poboys with a damn hogie roll. I need some gambino's or leidenhiemers!!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Also, that looks incredible!


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

We made those at home in Dallas and get our bread from Central Market that has an in house bakery that is show stopping.

We are moving to Pcola in the coming months and dont know about food availability there yet, but I can tell you that Fisherman's Corner, a restaurant "under the bridge" @ big lagoon before you go over the bridge on the right is owned by the owner of Tipatinas and he has his bread trucked in there and we ate there last week and its the real deal for sure.
You may be able to buy some there.........


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks, I'll definitely check that out. Also Iron at Marcus Point golf course is owned by some New Orleanians, I believe they were chefs at Commander's Palace.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Here is a review of that place, it's just a crabby old fishing shack but once inside you realize these people know what this stuff is all about. The food is just what we like I imagine you too and reasonable. Here are the reviews at urban spoon, the place is surely gonna be one of our regulars.

Fisherman's Corner


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Wow. That looks incredible. I may have to go this week.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Here is a link to my food pics here I am sure you can see the cajun/Nawlins influence in some of it. We love to cook for folks when we get down there keep us in mind may throw down on some serious *******.........

My Burnt Food


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------

